# How to Predict what PLL You'll Get in a Solve



## PuzzlingCubes (Sep 8, 2016)

This video shows you an easy way to predict your pll using your cll recognition. If you'd like to know more you can ask me in the comments of the video, I'll be sure to answer them as quickly as possible.

Here is the video: 




I hope that this helps you cut down your ll times and makes you faster than Feliks


----------

